

How the NSA Could Stop Sucking and Be Awesome Instead - snoopybbt
http://teddziuba.com/post/58735980543/how-the-nsa-could-stop-sucking-and-be-awesome-instead

======
jeffrey8chang
I like the idea of NSA signing Public Key for American Citizens.

------
andymoe
Some good ideas. Article date is August 2013 by the way.

